

Show HN: Solitr, a CoffeeScript HTML5 game structured around MVC - joliss

Game: http://www.solitr.com/<p>About the MVC design: http://www.solitr.com/blog/2012/02/mvc-design/
======
kirchhoff
Nicely done.

